# Mole Removal



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Has anyone successfully done this naturally?


----------



## NostalgicFarmer (Apr 24, 2007)

I came across this article a few months ago:

http://www.shazzie.com/raw/articles/mole_removal/

Hope the info helps.


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Please note that the person who wrote the article happened to be a doctor! Not one who (IMO) is too heavy on ethics, if the publishing of that article is anything to go by. 

I would not recommend a non-medical person treating any sort of mole, if only because without training, it's difficult to tell whether a mole is benign or cancerous or potentially cancerous. To muck around with cancerous moles is inviting trouble, big-time. 

I speak as one who has had numerous skin cancers (of assorted types - and there are many assorted types!) excised, burned off etc. Some of them go very deep into the skin layers, right down into the muscle - sheesh, I can't imagine trying to remove all of those safely (or painlessly!) in a home setting! Some of mine required skin-grafting, yet were smaller than a 5-cent piece.

I strongly recommend getting any skin blemish professionally diagnosed before you start playing around with it. If it happens to be cancerous, or potentially cancerous, you could easily spread it around your body - in AND out. Once a cancer cell gets into your blood stream - well, let's not go there, eh?


----------



## Mysticdream44 (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow, those pictures are really gross. I don't know...I'd be really careful with moles. I have several myself and they make me very nervous sometimes but I wouldn't have anyone but a real doctor remove them.


----------



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

Interesting article Nostalgicfarmer. Have you tried this at all?
I have no idea whether or not I'd give this a try, but found it very interesting.
Gloria


----------



## ringrose_farm (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm really familiar with Shazzie & the natural food/ideas she is into. Her saying she is a Doxtor is just a play on words on how she is creating great health for herself, not claiming she is really a doctor. 

Go to the website of the product she used for more info - she just gives a testimonial. 
http://www.no-moles.com/

I've considered ordering some & seeing how it works on a new red mole that appeared on my leg about 10 months ago. I had one mole frozen off 20 years ago. It has just started to come back in the same place.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well I ordered this to try on a wart on my finger that has been there for several years. Its so rough and aggravating that I keep a bandaid on it most of the time now. So far it seems to be shrinking but it has not gone away. I've put the stuff on about 5x so far. Tonight though it is driving me crazy with itching. I have some moles to try it on next.


----------

